# Howard Slough



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

My last class for the day was canceled so I took the pup out there for a walk and some exploring today. She had a lot of fun!! It was just the two of us in the entire WMA for awhile. 

I hadn't been out there for a couple years, a buddy and myself would go out there in high school towards Ogden Bay. We would stay away from the "meat grinder". I knew it was bad then, it seems to be even worse now. On our way back to the truck I decided to walk down it because no one else was there. 

YUCK. -O,-

I have never seen so many dead coots.. They were floating in the water and piled in the little "blinds". Spent shells all around. Styrofoam and other trash spread throughout..

I don't think I'll ever go back.

What can be done to help that area out??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Take a bucket with you next time and pick it up. ;-)


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

AdamBrewer said:


> I am disgusted..
> 
> My last class for the day was canceled so I took the pup out there for a walk and some exploring today. She had a lot of fun!! It was just the two of us in the entire WMA for awhile.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, that small section of the WMA consistently seems to attract some of the worst behavior of Utah waterfowlers. I've also seen some of the best behavior there, like people picking up litter, helping with retrieves, etc. but I guess it's easier to focus on the bad. I too typically avoid it.

I'll admit, in my younger, inexperienced days I hunted the slaughter dike a time or two. It never went well. Once I had a couple of people literally set up 15 feet away from me and shoot over my head. Another time I was accused of shooting someone 50 feet away. He didn't have any injuries, but he said he felt a pellet hit him. After that one I walked away in disbelief and I haven't been back since.

If I were a CO, I'd be there as much as possible.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Take a bucket with you next time and pick it up. ;-)


While you're at it, find a troop of boy scouts to help you out. It would be a good service project, although you'll want to make sure they're well-protected if they will be handling dead birds.

You wouldn't want them to catch *Coot*ies. :mrgreen:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I live just a couple blocks from Howard. I've taken a few walks out there before I ever got interested in water fowling. Since I have got addicted 4 years ago, I have never packed a scatter gun out at Howard once! I don't even care to put up with any part of it out there. :shock:


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Well it looks like I will be going back out there soon to clean up as much as I can. I would love to do it on a Saturday morning! :grin: How much would that be frowned upon?? 

If anyone would like to help out, let me know when would work best for you! I have a pretty flexible schedule. The only times I would not be able to would be Tuesdays and Thursdays between 9-3:00.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think you would be frowned upon. When I was younger I took part in a scout service project cleaning up that area. Several scouts and wheelbarrows can do a lot of good. Until they start handing out tickets, it's going to be a continuous mess.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

A few years ago in high school two buddies and I were out there on the dike shooting a few birds. A couple other guy walked out and hunted 50 yards away. We small talk with them about hunting and such. Then they left about 15 minutes before close. 

Well my buddies were to cool to pick up there shells and trash. I was picking up mine + others. Well we get back to the gates and sure enough there are the two guys that left early checking people. They were under cover CO. 

They saw my buddies not picking up and ask where there empties were and they had nothing to show for it. 

The CO said you have two choices, you get a ticket or go back out and fill this sack full of trash. 

They were gone for a while and came back with a sack full of empties. Needless to say last time I have hunted with them .


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hunter_17 said:


> The CO said you have two choices, you get a ticket or go back out and fill this sack full of trash.


 I'm liking this citation!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

AdamBrewer said:


> Well it looks like I will be going back out there soon to clean up as much as I can. I would love to do it on a Saturday morning! :grin: How much would that be frowned upon??
> 
> If anyone would like to help out, let me know when would work best for you! I have a pretty flexible schedule. The only times I would not be able to would be Tuesdays and Thursdays between 9-3:00.


I'll be out there with some kids for the youth pheasants hunt. We always come back with our vest full of emptys as we walk around I will have the kids pick up the shells we see. And at Howard that's usually a lot


----------



## duckslug (Nov 6, 2012)

Shotgun alley is like the slums of Detroit. Its not anything I'm willing to put anymore effort into trying to change. I stay away from hunters and areas where hunting ethics are nonexistent. That WMA is going to get shut down sooner or later.


----------

